

What's new in Opera 12 alpha (many presto engine updates) - ck2
http://my.opera.com/ODIN/blog/2012/03/26/whats-new-in-opera-development-snapshots-march-26-2012

======
0x006A
are svg data urls as source for <input type="image"> working now?
(<http://0x2620.org/html/bugs/input_image_svg.html>)

